# It is the weekend!



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So whats everyone's plans??


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Sleep....a lot.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Grinder hunting lol


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I like the sound of that, wish the wife would let me!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Same shit:

View attachment 8235


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

charris said:


> Same shit:
> 
> View attachment 8235


Have you actually moved since yesterday??


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I shall be looking at grp boats tomorrow, fancy a little boat to play around with on the canals!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well this weekend I'll be mostly.........

Painting my little daughter's bedroom on Saturday, then......

Sunday, I'll be going to grinder jam, then just before I leave I will be loading up my car with.......

MY NEW LONDINIUM L1 LUXE

On Sunday evening..............

I'll be unpacking from my car, setting up and playing with

MY NEW LONDINIUM L1 LUXE

The after that I'll be sitting in my kitchen staring at........

MY NEW LONDINIUM L1 LUXE

Looking like the cat that got the cream and grinning like an idiot!

But apart from that I won't be doing too much other than being extremely thankful to Dave for giving me the opportunity to own this magnificent machine


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm working in a hospital kitchen.... Cooking....up at 5-30am back home at 7pm sat and sun. Wonderful.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Guess you're pretty excited about your NEW LONDINIUM LI LUXE then - don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats Cam welcome to lever land


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

When you a person of leisure - everyday is the weekend.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ahh but then the weekend doesn't feel special!


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> Well this weekend I'll be mostly.........
> 
> Painting my little daughter's bedroom on Saturday, then......
> 
> ...


Not sure..... But have you got a new Londinium?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Got a BBQ with the neighbours across the road on Saturday night. Apart from that I'm replacing the roof on the dog kennel runs. Luckily I'm working against a North facing wall


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Grinder hunting lol





froggystyle said:


> I like the sound of that, wish the wife would let me!


I presume we're talking about Coffee Grinders still, not the app?!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Guess you're pretty excited about your NEW LONDINIUM LI LUXE then - don't think you'll be disappointed.


I'm excited for you!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

You'll enjoy it Cameron. Did you get yourself a tamper??


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

michaelg said:


> I presume we're talking about Coffee Grinders still, not the app?!


lost me?

13 sleeps.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> lost me?
> 
> 13 sleeps.


Ahh, didn't realise it's spelt differently: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grindr


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Ahh, didn't realise it's spelt differently: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grindr


Sweet Jesus, have to ask, how do you know about this app?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Sweet Jesus, have to ask, how do you know about this app?


It might be better not to answer that question. I just wonder what made me click on the link! Much, much, much too much information for me!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

each to there own and all that i say!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome to the lever land club chaps. I quite literally really can't wait.

To say I'm excited would be understatement of the year.

In a sense I'm also a little daunted as I'm aware that so much I have learnt about how to make espresso even to my relatively low standards is out of the window and it's back to an all new drawing board so to speak.

It's a coffee opportunity of a lifetime and I consider myself to be a very lucky lad indeed, as I say all courtesy of the coffeechap himself


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> You'll enjoy it Cameron. Did you get yourself a tamper??


Not yet David but the search goes on. If only I could recall who the heck it was I was going to swap my Espro with for one a couple of months back, grrrrrrr


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I think I heard about it on panel shows on TV maybe from Stephen Fry or so! Needless to say it's not on my iPhone anyway. Mines are more like Sky News, Tapatalk etc!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Work ........


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

michaelg said:


> I think I heard about it on panel shows on TV maybe from Stephen Fry or so! Needless to say it's not on my iPhone anyway. Mines are more like Sky News, Tapatalk etc!


I believe you...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I shall be looking at grp boats tomorrow, fancy a little boat to play around with on the canals!


In board or out board? Live on board? Which canal ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> In board or out board? Live on board? Which canal ?


Only 20-25ft so more than likely outboard, no live on board, that comes in a few years when we have enough cash to build a narrowboat, Canals... more than likely Coventry, Ashby, Oxford and GU.

What ya got?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

michaelg said:


> I presume we're talking about Coffee Grinders still, not the app?!


App? What app?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> App? What app?


Dont ask......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Trying to get my radiators off the wall to paint...might have failed on the first one


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, what an exciting life you all lead! I'm going to Leicester tomorrow to see my son then on Sunday, while you're all grinding in Cirencester, I shall be packing to go away again on Sunday evening?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> I shall be packing to go away again on Sunday evening?


Are you asking us if your allowed to go to Spain?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Are you asking us if your allowed to go to Spain?


Spain? No! This is work! Where did Spain come from?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How the hell did i read Spain!!

Think i need to read a little slower....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Only 20-25ft so more than likely outboard, no live on board, that comes in a few years when we have enough cash to build a narrowboat, Canals... more than likely Coventry, Ashby, Oxford and GU.
> 
> What ya got?


Did have 27 ft marine ply on mahogany, canal beam, inboard marinised Ford through Enfield "Z" drive. four berth. Bought it as a wreck and rebuilt it and the mechanicals.

Great fun, wait at the lock's glass in hand no drink /drive laws. The kids enjoyed it and we had weekends and holidays on it. It seemed an awful long way lay on my back painting the bottom when craned out.

Hope you find one and enjoy it:good:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking to spend about £1k so will need some work, but well up for it.

And yes the idea of cruising down the cut with a glass of vino and some Italian meat and french cheese to hand sounds perfect!

Will leave the kids at the first lock


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Looking to spend about £1k so will need some work, but well up for it.
> 
> And yes the idea of cruising down the cut with a glass of vino and some Italian meat and french cheese to hand sounds perfect!
> 
> Will leave the kids at the first lock


They have to earn their keep opening the locks and looking after the Captain!!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Brewing beer with Roland tomorrow , meeting up with a friend who's taking us out for Dinner in the evening, then some cocktails.

Sunday intend to chillax , maybe go the gym , Geordie coming to collect his EK and beans.Cook some dinner, drink some beers.

Sleep!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

2 hours of me time tomorrow .just me, mountain bike & the Forest of Dean.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I'll be waiting around for the District Nurse to show up, bet she comes early this weekend when it doesn't matter this Saturday, I'll then work out what to do with the rest of day then an early night before a very early start on Sunday morning.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm being made very jealous by this thread Friday-Sunday I'm working 32 Hours and as always with plenty of coffee to get me through it!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Liking the sound of Glevum's plan. I'm just off to Mountain Trax to retrieve my Cannondale after an expensive long overdue service and drivetrain renewal. Then to the post office to send my MC2 to its new owner.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Tomorrow I'm going to take a couple of hours blast around and near the Hadleigh MTB course on my hardtail followed by some much needed TLC time on my full suss.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

At work .............


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Thanks for the welcome to the lever land club chaps. I quite literally really can't wait.
> 
> To say I'm excited would be understatement of the year.
> 
> ...


Why?

Have you by any chance got a:

*NEW LONDINIUM L1 LUXE*


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Canals... more than likely Coventry, Ashby, Oxford and GU.


I love the canals round Warwickshire (from a walking and cycling perspective). Don't have them in Newcastle so I really appreciate the easy access they give to the countryside.

I love walking the stretch from Warwick round to Stratford; lock flights, tunnels and the longest aqueduct in England, all with a few pubs along the way...what's not to like


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Painting. Bathrooms, radiators....painting.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Day off now due to the rain.cant render in this weather

No coffee machine at the mo either so off to caffeine & co now for a Walter white


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

It's going well here...
View attachment 8246
View attachment 8247


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice champagne (Ruinart Blanc de Blanc), oyesters and lobster pasta on the beach. Even a nespresso cannot ruin this.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well the beach looks nice but the food would be a trip to hospital for me I have a serious seafood/shellfish allergy


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Need to stack 1/2 cord of firewood for my aging friends, keep them warm in the winter.

Ian


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I shall mostly be as drunk as is humanly possible


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Scotford said:


> I shall mostly be as drunk as is humanly possible


Isn't that, 'as humanely as possible?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Nope. There will be nothing humane about my drunkardity


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

On a train


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Right, that's the little one's room successfully painted.

Now, I'm sure there was something else I was doing this weekend, now what was it???? Anyone?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I be well on m er wayyy


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Right, that's the little one's room successfully painted.
> 
> Now, I'm sure there was something else I was doing this weekend, now what was it???? Anyone?


Drink coffee?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Had to work until 20:00 last 4 nights (inc tonight).

Not on again until later next week though.

Now drinking a bottle of rosé and eating flapjacks.

#livingthedream


----------

